# Change the backlights ?



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

*Change the Tail Lights ?*

Hi all,

My first message in this forum and my first impression ??? The Forum ROCKS bigtime ! ! ! 

I have bought a Nissan 200SX S14 5 days ago and during the winter (it´s minus 14 celsius here in Sweden) I have the time to modificate my Nissan.

First of all I want to change the "ugly" backlights to SkyLine Look-alike. Is this possible to do ? If so, where can I buy´em ?

Do I have to buy SkyLine original backlights or are there any "Look-alike copies" outthere ?

Well I have to go now...time for my morning coffee !

Cheers to U all !


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Just so you know (and don't get confused) the North American (US and Canada, Not Mexico) 200SX is not an 'S', rather it is a 'B'. The car you are talking about is our 240SX or a Japanese Silvia depending on the trim.
The 200SX we get is the Japanese/Mexican Lucino. In 4 doors it is the Sentra or Sunny.
Just FYI (for your information).
You can post this in the cosmetic section or the 240SX/S14 section.
Nice car BTW. Post pictures if you can.
Scandinavia is cool.

Seth

Quote:
"Ah, come in my child, join the party. Ah, let me see now, you would be from Austria, am I right?"
Ophelia: "No, I am Inga, from Sweden."
Coleman: "Sweden? But you're wearing lederhosen...?"
Ophelia: "Jaa, for sure, from Sweden!"

Ophelia: "Now when we are all here, we will have a picknick, ja?"
Billy Ray: "Yeah!"
Ophelia: " You will help me get my rucksack down for the Swedish meatballs?"

(Trading Places with eddie murphy. The quote is jamie lee curtis bouncing her breasts (well just cleavage, she's dressed) in the face of the 'bad guy' to distract him. They 'bounce' at the words 'rucksak' and 'meatballs')

http://www.intresseklubben.nu/svif/klipp/ombyttaroller_2.mp3
http://www.intresseklubben.nu/svif/klipp/ombyttaroller_3.mp3


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

*Thnx !*

Scandinavia is cool ? Yeeaaah if you like Swedish meatballs and rotten fish 

I rather be in Miami, in my Nissan, and driving by the beach......

I got really confused there when you said that the American Nissan 200 SX is a...eeeh...a Lucino ??
Well it´s not and it´s not a 240 eather, coz a 240 have a bigger engine but without a turbo ?? Am I right ?

Think I have to read more about the different models before I post thingzzz in this Forum *stupid sweed..like Inga* 

Here´s the car that I bought:











Once again thnx alot WaterMan !


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice car, anyways what skyline tail lights did you want?? R32, R33, or R34. I personally like the R34's but I think the R32's would look nice on your car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2002)

*Tail Lights!*

Heheh...now I know that´s called Tail Lights and not Back Lights 
Sorry 4 my sweed-english !

What type of tail lights of the Skyline I want to buy, I dont know.
It´s up to which one looks the best and the R34 is a HOT candidate 

Do you know if anyone has done this on their car (changed the tail lights to a SkyLine-type)? If so where can I find some pics ?

I have heared that the Original SkyLine TailLights are very expensive, how much do they cost ?


Cheers To You All !


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

God,
I love that S14. Your front end is my favorite front of that line. We got that as an SE and it was only very limited in sales.

Seth


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Mmm... angry-eyes...

Beautiful car, I'm very jealous.

As for the taillights, every once-in-a-while you can find a set pretty cheap on Ebay.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Thnx !*



iluminate said:


> *
> 
> Think I have to read more about the different models before I post thingzzz in this Forum *stupid sweed..like Inga*
> 
> Hey man dont be so hard on yourself, Its not that your stupid just uneducated. Its a lil confusing at first.l...lol*


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

u can find the skyline tail lights on ebay. they are way more expensive than those ugly altezzas so if i were u, id save money and get them. dont get altezas or your dead


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Damn... sweet ass car man. Wanna sell it to me.. ha

a 240SX would look awsome with some Skyline Tail-lights.

Wow..... Im jealous


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

Nostrodomos wrote:


> Hey man dont be so hard on yourself, Its not that your stupid just uneducated. Its a lil confusing at first.l...lol


U call me UNEDUCATED ???? Don´t coz I read.....Donald Duck Magazines  
It´s shure confusing with all the different Models etc. But I´m learning.....slow...just like Inga! Someone told me that you will get smarter if you eat fish.....but that´s a hoax....all the rotten herrings I have eaten until now would have made me more cleverer than Einstein........

Boromir Wrote:


> u can find the skyline tail lights on ebay. they are way more expensive than those ugly altezzas so if i were u, id save money and get them. dont get altezas or your dead


Heheh..had to surf the web to find those Altezza lights coz I have never heard of em before. But one thing is true...Altezzas are ugly! So dont worry man...u dont have to kill me..that will my Nissan take care of 

PrOxLaMuS© Wrote:



> Damn... sweet ass car man. Wanna sell it to me.. ha


Aint selling my Nissan.......but you can get a good price on my mum..her ass is sweet aswell...I will make a special price for you man !
Dont worry about her mustache though.....

*kidding with ya....*


Let´s say that I will buy those Skyline Lights, will they Fit in my Nissan or do I have to buy a special made body-kit ?


Cheers to ya all !

P.S

I´m not a sweed by origin 

D.S


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Dont worry about Nostrodomus, he eats his own dookie.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if you put in real skyline tails, you will need to have a bodyshop custom mold the tails into the body.


----------

